# tea and coffee



## sally&morgan

is it normal for a pet pigeon to drink tea and coffee?

is there any danger to her?

as soon as i have a cup shes stright over trying to drink it.


----------



## LovesPijjies

"Pigeon" loved to drink cool milky tea and eat coffee icecream, I don't think it harmed him.He used to go crazy over the coffee flavour, couldn't wait for it to go in the dish for him.


----------



## John_D

There are so-called 'teas' for pigeons, obtainable from suppliers like Foys, but I wouldn't recommend 'normal' tea or coffee, due to the possible ill effect of caffeine, and definitely not with any milk product (lactose intolerant). Pigeons, like people, can take a liking to stuff that is not particularly good for them.

John


----------



## pdpbison

Some individual Pigeons and Doves seem to really like the flavor of Coffee.

Some, Coffee with 1/2-&-1/2 or Cream.


Long as it is not overly hot, I always let them have a few sips.


I think they can smell it...and the ones who are iterested then, will recognise when one has a Cup.

I have sometimes had to cover my Coffee to keep them out of it!


Too, one can be drinking those final few sips, and find a sodden poop lolling around the bottom of the Cup.

Gee, Thanks Mr./Mrs./Ms./Master Pigeon/Dove!!!


Lol...


Many also like Scotch or Bourbon and Water, or, the better brands of Dark Beer, such as Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout.


Morning Doves especially seem to like 'alternate' Beverages.



I believe their tolerance is about the same as ours would be on average, or about the same as say an older child...far as mL/k for Ethyl Alcohol or Caffine.


Meaning in practice, a little as a now and then treat, under adult supervision, or for some special circumstances, is a nice way for them to feel shared with or included, if they like the beverage.

But, of course, to make sure they only have some moderate sippings and not to over do it.


Ethyl Alcohol Beverages can be a positive and formal Medicine for instances of some kinds of poinsoning, giving the kidneys something to metabolize in preference to the Toxin or Poison, thus extending the time of metabolization of the Poison, and saving the Bird's Kidneys and Life, as well as to aid certain medicines to reach better, relieve inflamation, relax them if they are feeling upset and stressed, and so on.

Caffine would be in-appropriate for conditions where one is wishing for medicines to reach deeply, since it constricts Capillaries/Vasculation, while Ethyl Alcohol dialites them.


----------



## Feefo

Tea, coffee and alcohol are listed among the 10 foods that are toxic for birds. If you feed them these substances you put their health at risk, so why do so when there are so many safe foods that you can give them?

*Top 10 Common Foods that Can Poison Your Bird

By Alyson Burgess, About.com Guide

Because birds are such social creatures, many owners allow their pets to be included at mealtime. While sharing food with your bird is a lot of fun - not to mention wonderful for your pet's emotional health - there are many common human foods that can be harmful or even fatal to your bird. Owners need to know which foods are fine for sharing, and which pose a serious risk. Read on to find out the top ten foods that are hazardous to your bird's health. 

1. Chocolate

Chocolate is a wonderful treat to share with human family members, but it can be harmful or fatal to your pet bird. Chocolate poisoning first affects a bird's digestive system, causing vomiting and diarrhea. As the condition progresses, the bird's central nervous system is affected, first causing seizures and eventually death.

2. Apple Seeds

Believe it or not, apples - along with other members of the rose family including cherries, peaches, apricots, and pears - contain trace amounts of Cyanide within their seeds. While the fruit of the apple is fine for your bird, be aware that in addition to the poisonous seeds, there may be pesticides present on the fruit's skin. Be sure to thoroughly cleanse and core any apple pieces that you share with your bird to avoid exposure to these toxins.

3. Avocado
The skin and pit of this popular fruit had been known to cause cardiac distress and eventual heart failure in pet bird species. Although there is some debate to the degree of toxicity of avocados, it is generally advised to adopt a "better safe than sorry" attitude toward them and keep guacomole and other avocado products as far away from pet birds as possible.

4. Onions
While the use of limited amounts of onion or garlic powders as flavorings is generally regarded as acceptable, excessive consumption of onions causes vomiting, diarrhea, and a host of other digestive problems. It has been found that prolonged exposure can lead to a blood condition called hemolytic anemia, which is followed by respiratory distress and eventual death.

5. Alcohol
Although responsible bird owners would never dream of offering their pet an alcoholic drink, there have been instances in which free roaming birds have attained alcohol poisoning through helping themselves to unattended cocktails. Alcohol depresses the organ systems of birds and can be fatal. Make sure that your bird stays safe by securing him in his cage whenever alcohol is served in your home.

6. Mushrooms
Mushrooms are a type of fungus, and have been known to cause digestive upset in companion birds. Caps and stems of some varieties can induce liver failure.

7. Tomato Leaves
Tomatoes, like potatoes and other nightshades, have a tasty fruit that is fine when used as a treat for your bird. The stems, vines, and leaves, however, are highly toxic to your pet. Make sure that any time you offer your bird a tomato treat it has been properly cleaned and sliced, with the green parts removed, so that your bird will avoid exposure to any toxins.

8. Salt
While all living beings need regulated amounts of sodium in their systems, too much salt can lead to a host of health problems in birds, including excessive thirst, dehydration, kidney dysfunction, and death. Be sure to keep watch over the amount of salty foods your bird consumes.

9. Caffiene
Caffinated beverages such as soda, coffee, and tea are popular among people - but allowing your bird to indulge in these drinks can be extremely hazardous. Caffeine causes cardiac malfunction in birds, and is associated with increased heartbeat, arrhythmia, hyperactivity, and cardiac arrest. Share a healthy drink of pure fruit or vegetable juice with your bird instead - this will satisfy both your bird's tastebuds and nutritional requirements.
10. Dried Beans
Cooked beans are a favorite treat of many birds, but raw, dry bean mixes can be extremely harmful to your pet. Uncooked beans contain a poison called hemaglutin which is very toxic to birds. To avoid exposure, make sure to thoroughly cook any beans that you choose to share with your bird.*


----------



## altgirl35

yes! no caffine! not to say my crazy parrots don't get a sip here and there, but only a sip


----------



## Pawbla

*1. Chocolate*
Also poisonous to dogs. Never give it to any animal is a safe policy.

*4. Onions*
Also can make dogs ill. They aren't good for people either.

*7. Tomato Leaves*
This was a surprise to me :O


----------



## pdpbison

Far as I know, definitely "NO" Chocolate for Birds...no Avacado for Birds.


Ethyl Alcohol is no different for Birds than it is for people, given their size, and, an average mL/K appreciation for intake...


It is also used Therputically as antidote for some kinds of Poisoning, as well as that it can be used as a Medicine to ease pain, relax Blood Vessels, calm nerves, etc.


Coffee and Tea, when of normal strength, a few sips, will not bother a Bird who likes to have a sip or two now and then.


Caffine Soft Drinks, I personally would not let a Bird drink those.


Good Beer, "yes" a few sips is fine.



Personally, I would not let Birds have any GMO things or Corn Sweetner/Nutrisweet or related things.


----------



## ptras

pdpbison said:


> Some individual Pigeons and Doves seem to really like the flavor of Coffee.
> 
> Some, Coffee with 1/2-&-1/2 or Cream.
> 
> 
> Long as it is not overly hot, I always let them have a few sips.
> 
> 
> I think they can smell it...and the ones who are iterested then, will recognise when one has a Cup.
> 
> I have sometimes had to cover my Coffee to keep them out of it!
> 
> 
> Too, one can be drinking those final few sips, and find a sodden poop lolling around the bottom of the Cup.
> 
> Gee, Thanks Mr./Mrs./Ms./Master Pigeon/Dove!!!
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> 
> Many also like Scotch or Bourbon and Water, or, the better brands of Dark Beer, such as Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> 
> Morning Doves especially seem to like 'alternate' Beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe their tolerance is about the same as ours would be on average, or about the same as say an older child...far as mL/k for Ethyl Alcohol or Caffine.
> 
> 
> Meaning in practice, a little as a now and then treat, under adult supervision, or for some special circumstances, is a nice way for them to feel shared with or included, if they like the beverage.
> 
> But, of course, to make sure they only have some moderate sippings and not to over do it.
> 
> 
> Ethyl Alcohol Beverages can be a positive and formal Medicine for instances of some kinds of poinsoning, giving the kidneys something to metabolize in preference to the Toxin or Poison, thus extending the time of metabolization of the Poison, and saving the Bird's Kidneys and Life, as well as to aid certain medicines to reach better, relieve inflamation, relax them if they are feeling upset and stressed, and so on.
> 
> Caffine would be in-appropriate for conditions where one is wishing for medicines to reach deeply, since it constricts Capillaries/Vasculation, while Ethyl Alcohol dialites them.


Do you feed these items to your children???


----------



## ptras

Pawbla said:


> *1. Chocolate*
> Also poisonous to dogs. Never give it to any animal is a safe policy.
> 
> *4. Onions*
> Also can make dogs ill. They aren't good for people either.
> 
> *7. Tomato Leaves*
> This was a surprise to me :O


Since when aren't onions good for people? They have very high concentrations of Vitamin C, fiber, and antioxidants.


----------



## pdpbison

ptras said:


> Do you feed these items to your children???




Coffee...Tea...Beer...Whisky/Bourbon, are fine for Children, so long as they are comsumed in proportion to their weight, and, in supervised and of course 'light' moderation.


Fine for just about any Animal...if they like it...and if supervised so only very modest amounts are consumed.


Wine would be fine if it does not have Sulfites in it.


Sulfites can kill you or cause apnea or other serious problems, if one is sensitive.

I would not risk that with any child or other Animal.


----------



## pdpbison

Far as I know, Onions, Garlic, and Leeks, Scallions, etc, are good for people, and you can eat a lot of them if you like.


My little Bantam Hen likes sweet Raw Onions, and, raw Garlic.


Pigeons and Doves can like raw Garlic also, and, one can mince it fine, and set it out on a Saucer for them.


Probably any members of the broader Onion Family are alright for Birds, but, may not be easy for them to eat, unless chopped up fine for them, or, unless they can be nibbling the Shoots, far as in Nature anyway...but, I do not know for sure if Pigeons and Doves can get along well with Onions or not, it is not a food they would ever have had access to usually.

But, they do get along well with garlic, which they would never have had access to, so...who knows?



Different Bird species have different tastes and tolerances for things, and, some, in the Wild, eat poisonous Berries, but, they also know to eat some other Botanical thing, which counter-acts the Poison, so the ones doing that figured out how to do it, where someone else, might not have.


Probably there are some kinds of foods some Species of Birds can manage, which would harm other Species...not all Bird species are alike enough for certainty as far as some foods go.


----------



## ptras

John_D said:


> There are so-called 'teas' for pigeons, obtainable from suppliers like Foys, but I wouldn't recommend 'normal' tea or coffee, due to the possible ill effect of caffeine, and definitely not with any milk product (lactose intolerant). *Pigeons, like people, can take a liking to stuff that is not particularly good for them.*
> 
> John


This looks like a statement I can get behind. Not only pigeons, but children also.


----------



## spirit wings

If oninons are not good for people then Im a gonner....lol...... got to have my oinion..


----------



## shawn arnold

I know I put onions in everything I cook. My wife's grandmother use to say before she passed in January "that you can never put or have too much onion in a dish." Shawn


----------



## copper

I've got to have my hot dogs with onions !


----------



## mr squeaks

Also may depend on raw or cooked onion. Some may be able to handle one but not the other...

How about offering carrot juice: half water/half carrot juice...

Read and previously posted information about carrot juice in treating some _viruses!_ 

_Nothing is impossible....only (currently) unknown..._

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## pdpbison

Unsweetened Fruit Juices from Cherries, Elderberries, Goji Berries, other Berries, they can drink all they want.


Carrot Juice, likewise...

Celery Juice, Likewise...

Juices from mixed leafy Greens, likewise...

Usually cut 50/50 with Water, as Shi mentions...


Carrot Juice is very very good for them.


----------



## Whitefeather

pdpbison said:


> *Coffee...Tea...Beer...Whisky/Bourbon, are fine for Children, so long as they are comsumed in proportion to their weight, and, in supervised and of course 'light' moderation.*


Perhaps too many parents had that same mindset and that's why some of our young adults are in the state they're in.


----------



## pdpbison

AZWhitefeather said:


> Perhaps too many parents had that same mindset and that's why some of our young adults are in the state they're in.




Quite the contrary.

Also, what I had alluded to is very rare in our society.


Responsible parenting - even by degree worth noting - is an anaomoly.



It is the children who for having everything forbidden, for being punished for innocence, for not being sensibly included in reasonable privledges suited sensitively to their age, for not being included emotionally, and for being over-micro-managed and bullied and distrusted and "told" all the time, who then clandestinely or even just enough to get caught, elect alcohol excess, drunken-ness, promiscuity, immodest and indiscriniminate drug use, 'rebellion', torturing their idiot parents with 'problems' they know well how to invent, hanging out with a bad crowd, and so on.



Let alone, that if they avoid that fate by the other usual default, of rote conformity, they become unimaginative, dull, pedantic stuffed shirts, incapable of learning anything outside their restrictions, or, they become nasty, uptight, heavily suppressed, emotionally brittle, judgemental, sexually frigid, narrow minded, fault-finding adults, always anxious to enact their revenge on the World...or on anyone not like them...unable to imagine any other way of being.


Pretty easy to tell, even in this abstract context of a Forum, who is who.


Isn't it?


----------



## Whitefeather

Whoa!!









I don't know who's children you're talking about, but I can say, my 29 year old son was never subjected to Coffee...Tea...Beer...Whisky/Bourbon as a child nor was he ever deprived of the proper things and to this day he doesn't drink, never smoked, never been in trouble with the law, is extremely outgoing, was a star '3 point shooter' on his basketball team in high school and is now a sports official. Personally, I think had he been subjected especially to beer and whisky/bourbon as a child his choices very well could have been the opposite of what they were. 

*"Pretty easy to tell, even in this abstract context of a Forum, who is who.
Isn't it?"*

You got that right! 

Now to get back on track of this thread (my apology for the interruption Sally&Morgan), I would highly recommend not giving coffee, tea, milk products or any of the 'hard stuff'  in any amount to your birds.


----------

